# Transistores de salida radio AM/FM



## miguelplat (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola amigos:
es la primera vez que posteo en este foro, recien acabo de suscribirme, y aunque mi idea es aportar esta vez tengo que pedir. tengo una radio sony icf 5500m, es del año 74 y le faltan los tr de salida. Probe con el osciloscopio y hasta los pote de tono llega af. Quisiera saber si alguien del foro tiene el esquema o por lo menos saber que transistores lleva a la salida.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ing.jesusgarcia (Mar 25, 2009)

saludos 
mira yo hice un transmisor de fm con transistor 2N2222 ala salida
y pues este transistor en lo que pude investigar es el mas comun que se utiliza en la salida de radio
checalo haber si te sirve el diagrama


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2009)

Suponiendo que esa radio sea un receptor y que los transistores de salida que le faltan sean los de salida de audio (y eso es lo mas que pude deducir de tu problema), dada la antiguedad de la radio...hay que mirar un poco el circuito para ver si usa transistores de germanio o silicio, ya que es probable que use germanio.
Si usa de germanio...estás jo_robado_, por que ya no se fabrican y tal vez los puedas encontrar en alguna casa de electrónica que tenga muchos años en el rubro y tenga un depósito de cachivaches viejos. Si no los encontrás, vas a tener que reemplazar la etapa de salida por algun circuito mas moderno, tipo LM386 o similares y ya solucionaste el problema. Los transistores de germanio que se solían usar en esa época en las radios eran los 2SB54 o 2SB56 y eran chiquitos, tubulares y con capsula metálica. En mas potencia solían usar los AC187 y AC188...pero habría que ver que pinta allá adentro.

Si usa transistores de silicio, la pareja BC337 y BC327 casi seguro que funciona sin problemas.

Ahora, si no estas hablando de la etapa de audio y es un transmisor...empecemos de nuevo, pero ponelo bien claro.

Saludos!


----------



## miguelplat (Mar 27, 2009)

Hola, los transistores son de silicio , son de salida de audio y van colocados sobre un tafo de salida con punto medio, pero mi intensión es no modificar y tratar de dejarlo original.  El esquema existe en una pagina europea pero lo venden y hay que girar en euros y todo ese rollo. Buscando justamente ese circuito di con este foro y como encontre tanta gente que sabe de radio, pense que por ahi alguien tenia el circuito perdido en un cajon.
Si no lo consigo seguramente armare una salida seguramente armare alguna salida con algun integradito de baja tension de alimentacion ( +B 4.5V ).
De todas maneras tanto al amigo Zavalla como al ing. Garcia les agradezco su aporte que no dejare de tener en cuenta.
Saludos


----------



## miguelplat (Mar 30, 2009)

Consegui el diagrama del sony icf 5900 y es exactamente igual. Los tr son el 2sc1429/ ecg 152 salida pusch-pull


----------



## Gatxan (Abr 1, 2009)

Hola, si es el transistor que dices, me sale que es de silicio NPN. Posibles reemplazos: BC365, BD505, BD515. Si los logras encontrar y sustituir, ojo con el patillaje de los nuevos, y vigila también que si los transistores tienen partes metálicas en la cápsula estas puede que vayan conectadas internamente al colector ó al emisor, y que al colocarlos en un disipador puede provocar un cortocircuito.
Algo que hay que averiguar también, es el origen de la avería: (resistencias abiertas, malas soldaduras...).


----------



## miguelplat (Abr 6, 2009)

hola Gatxan
te agradezco tu interes, estos tr son sony originales y vienen con el valor de beta marcado en la capsula. Aca en Argentina no los consegui pero los sustitui por los bd 515 y para que no distorcione y sacar el maximo rendimiento tube que variar el valor de una R que en el diagrama esta marcada con varios valores de acuerdo al beta de los tr originales, coloque un preset y lo ajuste hasta lograr la mayor ganancia.
Conclusion: la radio funciona 5/5
Un abrazo   Miguel


----------

